# pex tubing



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

why do plumbers run all pex and then sway to copper right before they get to a shutoff valve? why not just stick pex out of the wall and pu the valve on that?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey, good timing. My plumber hooked up the main control valve and a secondary shut off for the ensuite I'm doing today.

Just as you said, we switch to copper - for strength and I guess to make all the necessary elbows. Plus you can secure it all to the studs.

Never seen pex hooked in directly. Wouldn't want to either.

He conected the two controls with copper, did the soldering etc. on the floor, then installed as one unit. A lot easier for him. Can't do that with pex. 

That's all the reasons I can think of. Plumbers probably know more.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm not a plumber, nor am I 100% sure about this, but I dont think pex can turn a super tight radius going from vertical to horizontal, 
so they use the pre-bent copper stub-outs.
I am sure the fact that the stub-outs are sealed is also a factor, saving on an extra connection and fitting.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah and what Kato said too!


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

fawk i dont know it all depends......there can be 1 building and 50 plumbers and every guy would do it differently


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

rex said:


> fawk i dont know it all depends......there can be 1 building and 50 plumbers and every guy would do it differently


I know around here locally they stub out of floors with pex, out of walls is almost always copper stubs. But like you say it all depends on the plumber.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I'd do the whole job in copper, PEX isn't code approved here.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Often times we stub out in copper because it's rigid. This may not seem like a big deal but it makes things a little easier for certain applications. 

Another reason is it's simply better looking. I have customers/builders who demand that all visible stub outs be copper for this reason alone.

Do you need to? No, not at all. Companies exist that sell all sorts of products that makes it really nice and simple to install but most people never see it. Over time i think it's starting to change and copper will be eliminated 100%, it's just not at this point yet.

I have stubbed out pex for toilets as an example and you would never know it. I slide a chrome tube over it and you can't see any pex at all. To me anyhow, this looks better than copper because copper tarnishes. It also saves on labor because mounting a copper stub-out and building/ buying a copper stub out takes a bit longer.

Each to there own I guess. I still prefer all copper and no pex, but i'm old fashioned.:laughing:

Mike


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Often times we stub out in copper because it's rigid. This may not seem like a big deal but it makes things a little easier for certain applications.
> 
> Another reason is it's simply better looking. I have customers/builders who demand that all visible stub outs be copper for this reason alone.
> 
> ...


Where do you get these from?:blink:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

mehtwo said:


> Where do you get these from?:blink:


My wholesaler. I order stuff out of catalogs they have. Sioux Chief also has some great products, you can order the catalog free online if you want.

Mike


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

bluebird5 said:


> why not just stick pex out of the wall and pu the valve on that?


Simple. Nobody likes a limp faucet. :shifty:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I do the same, run BOW pex then stub out copper. Wolverine Brass has their version of Sharkbites and they just came out with a finished chrome 1/4 turn shutoff with the hose attached for sinks and toilets. It's a couple bucks cheaper than using a drop ear, chrome nipple, shutoff and separate hose and it's way quicker...


----------



## kontraktor (Nov 30, 2010)

Not all codes allow for that. Plus, the copper connection is more stable.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

That's how it's done in Florida. Never seen a copper stub out on a pex system before. I know they can be bought, but I've never seen one installed.



bluebird5 said:


> why do plumbers run all pex and then sway to copper right before they get to a shutoff valve? why not just stick pex out of the wall and pu the valve on that?


----------



## psolutions (Jun 15, 2009)

It makes the pipe more secure and also, we don't trust the PEX stops.


----------

